

Using NFC signals to power and update an E-ink display - ortusdux
http://www.alansonsample.com/research/NFC-WISP-Eink.html

======
mncolinlee
This is incredibly cool. I can already think of a few interesting uses.

Some of those uses would depend upon being able to update both the E-ink
display and also NFC tag memory with different contents at the same time. In
that way, you could store human-readable content on the E-ink tag and store
metadata on the NFC tag to download an app and then take some action when
reading it with a smartphone or tablet.

